# Wanted: August 23- August 26 2015 [Las Vegas]



## mrchairman01 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking for Las Vegas. 1 bed or 2 bed.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2015)

You need to narrow it down to a state or region - it's a big world.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2015)

If you have an RCI Account, this is a very cheap rental on RCI in August, because it's 110 degrees in Las Vegas.


----------



## mrchairman01 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't have an RCI account :-(


----------



## Tank (Aug 7, 2015)

PM'ed you about this


----------



## kibear (Aug 8, 2015)

MrChairman01, 
I also sent you a PM


----------

